# Restoring Faded Vinyl



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am seeing a lot of faded vinyl... oxidized ..... 

I saw vinyl renew... anyone use it? 

Does it work, is it a gimmick, what happens down the road..


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

not worth the aggravation it takes to much agitation. Seriously there is no easy way to do it consistently that I am aware of, I do not mess with it.

I have herd of people saying that they have had good results with different ratios of f 13, even some have said they did not have to brush it.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Eacochem recommended their One-Restore as a solution. It is acid based so it would remove the oxidation. Used plenty of oxalic to remove rust and you have to make sure you do the whole piece because of the shine/color. Haven't tried the One-Reatore for that purpose but will probably do so in the future to test


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Deck over should work. Right @PACman?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

it is meant to be applied after cleaning and is like a clear coat. it lasts for ten years so they say


----------

